# Anavar worth the high price?



## rage racing (Jan 22, 2012)

Putting together an order for a Summer cut cycle and was gonna run Var for 6weeks at the end (80mg ED). Is Var worth the big price?


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 22, 2012)

buy it in bulk (powder)


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 22, 2012)

Var is great for cutting if you have the money.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 23, 2012)

Is it worth the price over Winny...


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Is it worth the price over Winny...


 

I used to think so but not so much anymore.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 23, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I used to think so but not so much anymore.



Why is that?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Why is that?


 

The bottom line is and always will be diet and cardio.

That being said the "fat buring" potential anavar claims works no doubt, but I think GH is much better and has numerous other benefits.

At the last 6 weeks of a cut I would run winstrol at 50mg the first three weeks and then 100mg the last three.

That's just me so take it for what it is.

BUT, if you're not lean enough, winstrol or anavar are a waste.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jan 23, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Is it worth the price over Winny...



Yes,it is worth the price!!!At over 100mg ed,you'll shed bodyfat around the waist like with no other products...And it will gives you a lot less sides than winny,no joints problems,less harsh on the liver and so on!!!Give it a try!Yeah GH is good,is it more affordable than var???I don't think so!


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know but my summer cruise is going to be 200 mg Test C, 100 mg Masteron and 30 mg/d Anavar.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> I don't know but my summer cruise is going to be 200 mg Test C, 100 mg Masteron and 30 mg/d Anavar.




thats pretty low for var. why are you going so low?


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> thats pretty low for var. why are you going so low?



Works for me. Why would I use more if 30 mg/d works?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> Works for me. Why would I use more if 30 mg/d works?



you got a point there you are lucky that it works at such a low dose for you.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> you got a point there you are lucky that it works at such a low dose for you.



I'm kind of an oddball.  First I never wanted to push things as much as a lot of guys today.  Second, I'm older now.  Third, lower doses always worked for me.  I've put on 25 lbs with 600 mg/w of total AAS.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> thats pretty low for var. why are you going so low?



I was thinking the same thing. I always thought anything under 50mged was not effective......Maybe I will try it at 50mg ed. That would save me a couple bucks..


----------



## ((Vibe)) (Jan 23, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> buy it in bulk (powder)



PM me pretty pretty please!  haha


----------



## ((Vibe)) (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to have a source for var powder but it dried up.  But I did like it when I ran it.  I don't know that I would pay the prices I see at most UGL's for it though...


----------



## smf66 (Jan 24, 2012)

i did 6 weeks at 50mg ed it worked good, shed alot of bodyfat (not that i had alot to begin with) then a few months later i did it at 80mg ed and WOW gained a solid 10lbs extremely vascular, and strength went through the roof  my only mistake was that i did not run it with a test.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 24, 2012)

smf66 said:


> i did 6 weeks at 50mg ed it worked good, shed alot of bodyfat (not that i had alot to begin with) then a few months later i did it at 80mg ed and WOW gained a solid 10lbs extremely vascular, and strength went through the roof  my only mistake was that i did not run it with a test.



How many weeks did you run it for?


----------



## theryano (Jan 24, 2012)

can anyone share there gains with Var and Test stacked together ?


----------

